# [B]Advice Please! Which low power consumption 12V TV to



## pipsqueak55

*Please help we are looking to buy a 12v t.v. /d.v.d., as we Wild Camp a lot in deepest West Wales i would be looking to buy a low power usage T.V. and also i notice that sets usually come with a cigar type connector adaptor! Well am i stupid or im missing something, my cigar lighter runs off the engine battery,so danger of a flat battery if im not careful also who wants a lead running from the cab to the rear seating area. I have a 3 pin socket along with a 12v / 2 pin and coax out, in the rear so when i get my 12v set could i not buy some type of adaptor to connect direct to my 3pin normal outlet which runs off my leisure battery or use this odd 2 pin marked 12v point. IM CONFUSED and need guidance before i part with my cash. Thanks Steve. *


----------



## BwB

Yes, get an adaptor for the funny two pin twelve volt socket. Any good caravan store will have them.


----------



## barryd

As above! You can get the adaptors off ebay or probably better from a local caravan / motorhome dealer as I think there are two types. Just plug it in and then plug your telly into the cigar type end.

As for tellys you need an LED backlit job. This year we got one from Makro. An Akura 16" LED TV. They are pretty much the lowest wattage TV you will get off that size. 14 watts or 1.2 amps. You wont get lower than that but when we got ours in May they were like hens teeth. Things may have changed. Ours is just the TV and was £90 but they do a TV/DVD combo but I couldnt get one at the time.

Look for anything thats less than 20 watts. It should say something like <20 watts power usage on the back. Be careful as some are as much as 40 watts and this going to drain the battery much faster.

Very pleased with our Akura. I would also avoid anything thats supposedly just for motorhomes as they are double the price.


----------



## drcotts

Hi Pipsqueak
As above but when buying the TV check the viewing angle. This means if you are sitting square on at the screen then lower your head slowly and see if the picture changes. ie gets darker. Some Tvs have a very narrow angle and if your TV is say on a worktop and you are lying on a bed or long seat rslaxing and below the centre of the screen too much the picture will look dark. If your Tv is on a swivel bracket you can compensate for this of course.

Make sure the tv can run off 12v directly as you dont want to waste power running it through an inverter or even running it through the 230v to 12v adaprot that comes with a lot of TVs (rather like a laptop adaptor as not only is this also a waste of power (during the conversion) but these tellies dont like you just making up a 12v cable and plugging this into your battery. Some tellies will go off after the voltage drops below 12v or turn off it someone starts the water pump up nd its a right pain. if you do make up a cable yourself use a proper 12v to 12v adaptor (available from thios site) which will give a contact 12vwhen the water pump starts up and keep it 12v even if the battery drops below this.

Phill


----------



## listerdiesel

I think our early Avtex is about 2.8A at 12V, but we have solar panels that keep everything up to scratch most days, and if you have a 110AH battery, then even 3A is going to take a looooong time to run the battery down.

We have a 12V point by the set and the separate receiver, we unplug them both at night as they still take a small amount of power on standby.

The 12V sockets are made by Clipsal, you can get the plugs on ebay.

Peter


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

You want one of these









ray.


----------

